# FreeBSD on a new Macbook dual boot



## civ (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello, 

I am getting a mac book in the next few days and have been browsing around online to find out the easiest way to dual boot OSx with free bsd. Mostly, I am not sure what the best method of using/installing the boot loader. Is it possible to set up the osx boot loader to boot freebsd? OR, would a person want to use the fbsd one or grub? The mac book is the latest version with an i5 so I suppose it would not be too daunting of a task. thanks for any advice


----------



## klanger (Aug 30, 2010)

http://refit.sourceforge.net/\

Try PCBSD-liveDVD first (it is based on latest FBSD).


----------

